# frikadelle



## Hans Molenslag

Hallo! Welk woord gebruiken Nederlanders voor de grote, min of meer platte gehaktbal die in Duitsland _Frikadelle_ heet en die, geloof ik, ook wel in België _frikadel_ (zonder n) wordt genoemd? De Wikipedia geeft geen eenduidig antwoord en met wat googlen kom ik er ook niet uit.

Ik bedoel dus dit:
"frikadelle" site:de - Google Search


----------



## Suehil

Ik zou het een duitse biefstuk noemen.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, Duitse biefstuk. Volgens mij is dat het. Met veel uienringen erbij. Best lekker.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

OK, bedankt allebei.


----------



## lamy08

In België is _frikadelle (ndls) _of _frica(n)delle (franç.)_ iets anders. Zie hier.


----------



## Red Arrow

lamy08 said:


> In België is _frikadelle (ndls) _of _frica(n)delle (franç.)_ iets anders. Zie hier.


Frikadel = gehaktbal (rond Brussel vaak ''boulette'' genoemd)
Frikandel = gefrituurde worst (vaak ''curryworst'' genoemd, ook al zit er niet per sé kerrie op)

Een ''frikandelle'' bestaat niet


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Frikadel = gehaktbal (rond Brussel vaak ''boulette'' genoemd)
> Frikandel = gefrituurde worst (vaak ''curryworst'' genoemd, ook al zit er niet per sé geen kerrie op)
> 
> Een ''frikandelle'' bestaat niet


Zo is het.


----------



## lamy08

Red Arrow :D said:


> (...) Een ''frikandelle'' bestaat niet



Ik heb "fri*c*a(n)delle" met een C geschreven, geen K 

In Wallonie zeggen we "fricadelle", vaker dan "fricandelle".
Zie hier de uitleg.


----------



## Red Arrow

lamy08 said:


> In België is _frikadelle (ndls) _of _frica(n)delle (franç.)_ iets anders. Zie hier.





lamy08 said:


> Ik heb "fri*c*a(n)delle" met een C geschreven, geen K
> 
> In Wallonie zeggen we "fricadelle", vaker dan "fricandelle".
> Zie hier de uitleg.


Ik denk dat je me verkeerd begrijpt.
een frikadel = une boulette
een frikandel = une frica(n)delle

In het Nederlands is het zonder -le, want wij Vlamingen hebben dan nogal de neiging er een doffe E achter te zeggen.

Groetjes van je gestoorde Noorderburen : P


----------



## Hans Molenslag

(Niet dat het belangrijk is, maar ik weet vrijwel zeker dat ik in de titel van deze draad het Duitse woord 'Frikadelle' met een hoofdletter had gespeld. Hoe komt het dat die hoofdletter verdwenen is?)


----------

